# After Effects spezieller Strudeleffekt



## PdZ (8. April 2009)

Sehr geehrte Mitglieder,

ich suche einen speziellen Effekt in After Effects.
Und zwar möchte ich viele "Streifen" in Streifenrichtung so animieren, als wenn sie an einem umgedrehten Pfad, der aussieht wie eine Helix, entlang laufen.
Ich wünschte ich hätte ein Beispiel, aber ich finde keins 


Ich versuche es mal aufzuzeichnen.

Edit:

Es soll ungf. so aussehn. Nur in After Effects und mit beliebig farbigen "Pfaden". Die dann entlang der Helix laufen als seien sie "schlangen".


----------



## janoc (8. April 2009)

Spontan: Partikelsystem, Emitter x/y-Koordinaten per Sinus-Funktion im Kreis drehen lassen, z-Koordinate konstant erhöhen. (so, und jetzt setzt ich mich mal hin und denk darüber nach, ob das auch echt so gehen könnte 

//Nachtrag: klappt tatsächlich 



Hab ein 3D-Null-Objekt mit folgender Expression bewegt und die Emitter an das Null-Objekt gebunden:


```
radius=200;
oktave=3;
zscale=200;

x=Math.sin(time*oktave)*radius;
y=Math.cos(time*oktave)*radius;
z=time*zscale;

[x,y,z];
```

(lässt sich sicher noch optimieren)


----------



## mosha (8. April 2009)

Eine andere Möglichkeit, wäre event. folgende. Du animierst eine Ebene, quasi Streifen Nummer eins, in einer Helixbahn. Entweder per Hand, oder findest die richtigen Mathe Expressions. Dann duplizierst du diese Ebene, und fügst ihr eine Expression ein, so das diese Ebene der anderen Zeitversetzt folgt. Ähnlich diesem Beispiel:
http://livedocs.adobe.com/en_US/AfterEffects/8.0/

Wenn du einzelne Farbebenen nimmst, kannst du individuell Farben auch nachträglich einstellen (ebeneigenschaften), oder zum Beispiel einen Colorama Effect nutzen und dort an entsprechender Stelle ebenfalls eine Expression einfügen, die die Phase immer erhöht, oder per zufall zuordnet, etc.


----------

